# Two turtle doves....



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Or cockatiels...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What beautiful christmas tree ornaments you have or should I say christmas tree tiels


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe! They look beautiful in those pictures, I wish for once that I have a fake tree, I think Willow would have such fun on it!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine didn't like it at all. They flew off probably ten times before I was quick enough to snap the pic.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww, Christmas tiels! ^_^ For people whose birds like their trees, I hope they don't poop in them!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That was lucky  To get such a nice snap or two


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What beautiful ornaments! They look really good in your tree!!!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful! I love them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I must have wussy birds.  None of them will go near the xmas tree, let alone on it. Your two are such cuties!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Bea said:


> I must have wussy birds.  None of them will go near the xmas tree, let alone on it. Your two are such cuties!


Oh they are big scaredy cats. They kept jumping off...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  Spike is a real scardy cat


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Awww! Sunnie is a little more brave and actually decided that the Christmas was an evil thing that needed to be destroyed. Couldn't get him off! 

p.s. do you like my sig? I made it!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Your babies are so cute on the tree they almost look like real decorations


----------

